# Candle Molds



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Where are people getting their candle molds at? I would like ot venture out and use silacone or flex molds but when I look on the internet and on web sites, I seem to have to dig through all the crap molds.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Isaac,
Have you tried the Mannlake online catalogz?

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/catalog/page105.html
catalog pages 105-112


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

BTW, this is me, RayMarler witha new name and quite accurately descriptive!


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I've been considering trying candles. Can someone give me the pros and cons of the metal tube molds vs the "Candle Flex" style? I'm just looking at 8" or 10" tapers, here.

Has anyone ever used a genuine antique mold? (My Mom has one, don't know if she'd let me gunk it up, though!)


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

One really big difference between metal and flex is price. You can buy an 8 candle metal mold for about 1 1/2 times the cost of a single candle flex mold. I've made hundreds of candles with my metal molds without any problems. You have to store them well and not let them get rusty or dented. A couple advantages of a flex mold is faster wicking, and no need for release spray or mold sealer, but I like the cost and appeal of the metal style molds and they work fine if well taken care of.


----------

